# Telecheck Results So Far *Updated 4/18 page 3*



## Gut_Pile (Apr 12, 2016)

As of 12:00 on 4/12/16 there have been 7,125 turkeys (adult gobblers and jakes) checked in to the new telecheck system.

Today marks day 20 of a 53 day season (youth weekend included) and with the current harvest numbers, if everything was to stay constant, the expected minimum harvest should be roughly 18,881 turkeys killed in the 2016 season. 

My assumption is, that your part timers will start not going anymore, and some people are already limited out so they will no longer be adding to the tally. I think this will have the total at the end of the season closer to 16 or 17 thousand. 

Over the past 5 years GA has always estimated our annual gobbler harvest to be over 30,000 with a major spike in harvest during the 2012 season. I know that not all turkeys are reported and there will still be surveys done by the state to get a total harvest estimate, but these numbers seem to be low to me compared to what was estimated the past several years.

Is this year an off year, have we lost that many turkeys, are that many people not reporting?

Should be interesting to watch as the year progresses.


----------



## Dinosaur (Apr 12, 2016)

My opinion is that it is both. I think the numbers are down of gobblers to be killed and I believe there are a lot of birds that probably haven't been checked in as well. Tough to get a real feel for the true numbers right now.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Apr 12, 2016)

Gut_Pile said:


> As of 12:00 on 4/12/16 there have been 7,125 turkeys (adult gobblers and jakes) checked in to the new telecheck system.
> 
> Today marks day 20 of a 53 day season (youth weekend included) and with the current harvest numbers, if everything was to stay constant, the expected minimum harvest should be roughly 18,881 turkeys killed in the 2016 season.
> 
> ...


People aren't reporting.  I would guess only half of the turkeys are reported.  A survey here would do no good, as I would assume MOST forum users report their turkeys, but still not all.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 12, 2016)

I havent reported nothin.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 12, 2016)

Is it possible that we have been over estimating our flock and harvest rate.  I bet 80% report.


----------



## Dinosaur (Apr 12, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> Is it possible that we have been over estimating our flock and harvest rate.  I bet 80% report.



I'd be surprised if it's that high.


----------



## antharper (Apr 12, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> I havent reported nothin.



Me either!!! And I bet 50% don't report nothing! But I hope to soon !!!!


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 12, 2016)

So where did the data come from on the supposedly 30k killed in one year? That is a lot of birds. Something doesn't match up. Earlier numbers are way off or a lot of birds aren't being reported.


----------



## AliBubba (Apr 12, 2016)

Was wondering for those that got the orange DNR turkey "report card" to fill from Bobby Bond (DNR), how does the data come into play?


----------



## Timber1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Birds not being reported. Pretty sure they have a formula to figure in percentages of unreported birds. What it is or how they figure it I have no clue.
As soon as the weather patterns stabilize a bit more and hens start laying and setting I think the harvest numbers will increase. Whether the reporting reflects that....we will see.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 12, 2016)

Timber1 said:


> Pretty sure they have a formula to figure in percentages of unreported birds. What it is or how they figure it I have no clue.



I'm not sure they really know either


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 12, 2016)

I like how it breaks it down county by county.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 12, 2016)

Dinosaur said:


> I'd be surprised if it's that high.



I'd be surprised if it were that low. Nobody is ever going to know because the ones who don't report aren't telling anybody. I'd like to think at least 90% of us are honest.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I'd be surprised if it were that low. Nobody is ever going to know because the ones who don't report aren't telling anybody. I'd like to think at least 90% of us are honest.



We never reported it before but somehow they know we aren't now.  And we somehow knew about 35000 being killed in 2013, without reporting.

It's all so confusing


----------



## Thunder Head (Apr 12, 2016)

I could be wrong, but I think a lot of people overestimate the number of people who break the law when it comes to limits.
 Maybe its just me. Out of all the people ive got to know over the years that hunt, only 2 of them are those type. That's probably 2 out of 60 -70 hunters that I know fairly well.

 Though you wouldn't know it from my season so far, the hens should start going on the nest. This will make the older age class birds easier to kill. So I would say the harvest will continue to rise for the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Apr 12, 2016)

Not being reported.  Law breakers are law breakers and they aren't gonna follow any rules.  I have been assuming that all numbers from the current data should be multiplied by 1.5 if not 2.


----------



## kevincox (Apr 12, 2016)

I travel all over south and middle ga with work and I have not seen a turkey in a field for weeks. Seems strange


----------



## mattech (Apr 12, 2016)

kevincox said:


> I travel all over south and middle ga with work and I have not seen a turkey in a field for weeks. Seems strange



Same with me.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Apr 13, 2016)

I'd doubt if the reporting is even 50% based on those I know who turkey hunt and report (or don't).  This being the first year, many don't even know there is a reporting system in place and won't realize it until the fall when they take a deer to the processor.  Probably will have better participation next year. 

Not so much about being unlawful as temporarily ignorant of the reporting system...and nobody takes a turkey to a processor.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 13, 2016)

Well since the consensus is that 50% of ga turkey hunters are law breakers and not reporting their kills, we need to assume that more birds are being killed than reported.  Therefore we need to limit the amount of birds taken to 1 per hunter.  I will petition my state rep.

We need to be conservative since 50% of turkey hunters are ignorant (of the law) and wouldn't report their kills anyway.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 13, 2016)

Bird flu must of got em. Ive tried to feed em and they still want come.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Apr 13, 2016)

I'd say at least 90% are being reported.

This is a off year for sure. I know one guy who has killed a limit out of some very good turkey hunters I am friends with.

Part timers are about done. I don't think it will be more than 15,000 checked in.


----------



## spydermon (Apr 13, 2016)

im gonna say I bet only 50% or so are reported.  I don't know of anyone that has reported their kill out of folks that ive asked when talking about turkey hunting. 
 the populations are lower than they have been in a very long time and have been going down for several years now...now they will have proof to show this.  the harvest record will show 10-11,500 when the dust settles im betting.


----------



## mailman6 (Apr 13, 2016)

Probably 60% reporting and population way down from 10 years ago as has been steadily declining.  If hunt on public land much, you know how sorry some supposed hunters are and people on their own private land say it is none of the govt,s business.  Some of you think too much of humanity as it is in more decline than the turkey population.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Apr 13, 2016)

I believe the weather patterns so far have been terrible.  We haven't had a single perfect weekend yet.  The barometer changes and these drastic weather patterns are not good for loudmouthed gobblers.  The weather is of much greater significance in quiet woods than most realize.  

I know where 9-12 gobblers are roosted around our properties every day.  There have been a majority of mornings so far that they have not gobbled.  At all.  And if they do it is random and later in the morning.  I have also been staring at gobblers with hens and called to them...and watched them drop deeper into strut and be led away by the hens and never let a gobble out.  If that was taking place in the woods, you would never even know you just crossed paths with a gobbler.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 13, 2016)

If pappy would take me. Id show him his population is there still  A one bird limit aint gonna do nothing. The hens are getting bred. You can bet on that. Habitat is a changing. Ive saw turkey were they aint been turkey in 40 yrs. Some reason they have popped up and expanded in the last few yrs.


----------



## sman (Apr 13, 2016)

My 2 cents.

Add 15% for unreported. 

My GA properties are way the heck off.  I have seen some jakes but not enough to make up for the deficit. So far I have had 1 gobbling bird that has been on any of the places I hunt. I should have 5 or more.

GA needs to get to figuring out just what the problem is and get a solution going.  The supposedly elusive mountain birds seem to be the only steady birds being reported.


----------



## sman (Apr 13, 2016)

I may have wrote this already but on the last day of the season last year I jumped a hen with 15 or so quail size poults. Flash forward a few months and she had 2 left. One a few weeks after that.  Something is getting them between May and July.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 13, 2016)

Want nobody let me coon hunt or anything. Yall know what the number one predator is. I can do more damage to coon in a night than a trapper can in a month. Everybody all afraid I'll run the deer out. Places I hunt has plenty of turkey.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 13, 2016)

Squirrelpricabra said:


> Not too sure petitioning senator for 1 gobbler/year is gonna win you a lot of support! Id rather not get the politicians focused on game management they're much too busy ruining everything else!
> 
> Drop the hammer on the predators and save the eggs and hopefully we can all still get 3!
> 
> I refuse to believe a full half of turkey hunters are waiting for a DNR smack down for not taggn their gobbler. I follow the law bc I like my sportsman's licence and would like another next year



My sarcasm never comes through in my posts.  I think this data is the best data we have ever had on our Turkey population.  It will help our biologists and hunters manage the turkeys.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 13, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> If pappy would take me. Id show him his population is there still  A one bird limit aint gonna do nothing. The hens are getting bred. You can bet on that. Habitat is a changing. Ive saw turkey were they aint been turkey in 40 yrs. Some reason they have popped up and expanded in the last few yrs.



I know they are there but I think not as many as before.  I'm just a bad turkey hunter.


----------



## mauser64 (Apr 13, 2016)

It's a stastical nightmare to account for the turkey population, Nevermind the turkey harvest. What can we do? Err on the side of caution I suppose. If we as a hunter based community think our population is hurting then cut back on the harvest. Predators a problem? Address it as best you can. Don't wait on the gov't to solve your problems for you.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 13, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> I know they are there but I think not as many as before.  I'm just a bad turkey hunter.


In a week or so. You'll kill one. Primetime is late in the hills.


----------



## Ihunt (Apr 13, 2016)

Sure wish there was a way to look at everyone's Facebook and see if they have checked in a turkey!


----------



## sman (Apr 13, 2016)

I read where 5999 of the birds were taken from the NGA Mountain Region.


----------



## JBowers (Apr 14, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> My sarcasm never comes through in my posts.  I think this data is the best data we have ever had on our Turkey population.  It will help our biologists and hunters manage the turkeys.



The best data we have and continue to have on statewide turkey harvest is generated from the annual turkey hunter telephone survey!


----------



## Will-dawg (Apr 14, 2016)

Ihunt said:


> Sure wish there was a way to look at everyone's Facebook and see if they have checked in a turkey!



No face space here!  Never have had any use for it. Don't ever plan on it either!


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 14, 2016)

jbowers said:


> the best data we have and continue to have on statewide turkey harvest is generated from the annual turkey hunter telephone survey!


lol


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 14, 2016)

How pathetic most of you are........You democrats got what you wanted and now you don't believe the numbers.

Hey just make up a new formula or add a percentage to get what ever numbers to make you feel good.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 14, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> lol





Jeff Raines said:


> How pathetic most of you are........You democrats got what you wanted and now you don't believe the numbers.
> 
> Hey just make up a new formula or add a percentage to get what ever numbers to make you feel good.



Would one of you gentlemen be so kind as to post up your superior turkey population survey method? Mr. Bowers will be all over it like a cheap suit if it works.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 14, 2016)

It sure isn't the phone survey. That might been well and good 40 yrs ago. Not today.  If you could possibly think polling 1% of folk on tbe phone works. You may have voted for obama. This new system will be 10 times as accurate.  Despite what the gov tell you and we are not all poachers just not calling them in. 95% will I betcha but we will never know. Plus if the phone poll is so accurate. This looks like a total waste of money to me. Maybe they could take that money and actually patrol a little or something.


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 14, 2016)

All the folks I know turkey hunting have the app and said they will log them in.  2 older retired guys went the opposite way of me one morning on WMA and killed one.  Pulled out their Iphone and logged it, I was wondering if they even knew what an Iphone was lol.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Apr 14, 2016)

I have witnessed 8.3% of the gobbler harvest in Newton Co this season.


----------



## Dinosaur (Apr 15, 2016)

Had it not been for me being a member on this forum, I would have known nothing about the new system in place this season. Is that my fault for not reading up on the regulations? Yes it is. But my point is, there are probably a high number of people that are totally oblivious to the telecheck requirements. As someone else said, next year it will be more widely used. Some people still rely on word of mouth, not facebook or other social media. Plenty of folks are breaking the law on purpose, others are and don't even know it.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 15, 2016)

Luke0927 said:


> All the folks I know turkey hunting have the app and said they will log them in.  2 older retired guys went the opposite way of me one morning on WMA and killed one.  Pulled out their Iphone and logged it, I was wondering if they even knew what an Iphone was lol.



Everyone I know has the app and is aware of the reporting requirement.


----------



## chase870 (Apr 15, 2016)

If it kills turkeys or eats eggs you need to get rid of it


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 16, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Would one of you gentlemen be so kind as to post up your superior turkey population survey method? Mr. Bowers will be all over it like a cheap suit if it works.



There was nothing wrong with the old way.

This call in method was wanted by griping hunters that were more concerned about how many animals their neighbors were killing because the griping hunters were not killing anything.
Read all the posts again,they don't like the numbers given so now they want new formulas or to invade someone's facebook account and make sure that no new pictures of turkey kills are being posted.
These pathetic excuses for hunters should mind their own business.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 16, 2016)

Just hunters killing turkeys
Nothing's changed
Everybody take a deep breath 
Then call a little more


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 16, 2016)

So much hate on reporting an animal kill.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 16, 2016)

I can't wait to see the deer data.  Hope I get a chance to report a buck or 2 this season.


----------



## GAGE (Apr 16, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> I can't wait to see the deer data.  Hope I get a chance to report a buck or 2 this season.



True that...hopefully me, my son and daughter all get the opportunity!


----------



## RLykens (Apr 16, 2016)

It's not like it's a hard thing to do and a lot of states have a tag or check in system. So what's the big deal? Just hunt and enjoy it then kill one and take the 1 minute and 30 seconds on the app to give the DNR some sort of an idea of what's going on. Nothing really changed you still get to hunt and kill turkeys. Count the blessings.


----------



## NUTT (Apr 16, 2016)

Some people can't accept change. I logged mine in and it was simple to use and the world didn't end!


----------



## bowboy1989 (Apr 17, 2016)

Jeff Raines said:


> There was nothing wrong with the old way.
> 
> This call in method was wanted by griping hunters that were more concerned about how many animals their neighbors were killing because the griping hunters were not killing anything.
> Read all the posts again,they don't like the numbers given so now they want new formulas or to invade someone's facebook account and make sure that no new pictures of turkey kills are being posted.
> These pathetic excuses for hunters should mind their own business.



You are exactly correct sir


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 18, 2016)

4/18 update

8,184 total turkeys killed

on pace for 16,682 total harvest (2,199 less than predicted number 6 days ago)


----------

